# Deer head care before the Taxi sees it



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Given the _proper care_, (Wrapped in trash bag, no temp fluctuation, no exposure to inside freezer air)
how long is a deer head good for in the freezer before it goes to the Taxi?
Most concerned about hair loss.
And any other insight in this issue would be appreciated too. 
Thanks


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, Hair loss is due to improper care before the freezing. while in the freezer, its freezer burn you have to worry about. if its in an old frost filled freezer they will last longer, the new frost free ones are not as easy on the critters you put in them. a year is possible but get it to someone asap if you know you want it mounted.


----------

